# Soft water snails?



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Hmm. As far as I know most snails like high gH and kH for their shells. You can keep snails in soft water tanks but they might not do as well.


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, I've heard so with many of the "cooler" snails. I'm not looking for any of the bulky snails like apples or mysteries. What about MTS?


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

This might be pushing it, but what about calcium rich foods to keep their shells strong and healthy?


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

you ''may'' be able to get away with it if you feed calcium rich foods, however, in my experiance the low ph water will eat away at the shells. in my 40g my ph hangs around 5.9-6.0. any snails i add slowly die because of lack of shell......its the same as if you drink a ton of carbinated drinks. it lowers the ph of your body and eats away at your bones.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Ramshorns seem to do just fine in my soft, acidic tanks. Buggers breed like mad and grow quite large.


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, ramshorns, like I said are off the list because they breed line crazy and get stuck in my little gravel vac.

The Ph of my tank is 6.8. Would any kind of nerite be able to live in this tank? I;ve heard mts could work, but I'm not sure if that's true.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

You can keep just about any nerite in a soft water tank as long as you dont have co2 injected. Thats what really kills their shells. I have had 5 nerites in my soft water ada mini-m for 5-6 months and they are doing great.


----------



## NavemadaMan (Apr 19, 2011)

If you have a pH of 6.8 MTS should be fine. Just don't let it drop much. They can survive quite a lot


----------

